# Preserve original 68 seat covering or go with new after market?



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello all,
I have a 68 GTO with the original vinyl seats, front and rear. The seats are in what I would call very good clean condition although there is a need for new foam and padding throughout. There are a few very small areas where the piping is missing, but no tears, etc. What is your opinion on trying to replace the padding but keeping the original vinyl? Is there really any value in trying to keep the old stuff? Local shop tells me they can put new Legendary in the car for around 2k, about half the cost for materials and half for labor. They suggest going with new. Just curious to know what others opinions might be, thanks in advance!


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I think you would be very lucky to get the original covers off and back on without damaging them further. They do deteriorate and get brittle.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Agreed I doubt your get them off as they get hard and brittle. I just did my 65 gto and although the original covers were in good shape for the age, when I pulled them off there was nothing but mold and rodent debris in there. I bought covers foams and install kits from Legendary Interiors and I couldn't be happier except for the lead time. Check the springs out when you get in there as I was surprised how corroded some of mine were. In the end worth the wait they fit flawlessly and having never done any interior work before they came out awesome with a little patience. 

Plus they smell like a new pair of shoes vs musty & mouse piss...


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks for the info! I have checked out a few videos and it looks like replacement is something that can be tackled as long as a guy takes his time.


----------

